# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أريد مدى صحة هذا الكلام

## شموس و أقمار

عندما ينطق بالأذاااااان فلاااا تحركو ألسنتكم إلا  بالدعااااااء لأن من يتحدث لحظة الأذان فإن الملاااااائكة تلعنه حتى ينتهي المؤذن...انشر فغيرك لا يعلم،،،،اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فأشهد

وهل تعلم اين توضع ذنوبك وانت فـِـيْ صلاتك؟؟
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم
((ان العبد اذا قام يصلي اتى بذنوبه كلها فوضعت على راسه و عاتقيه فكلماركع او سجد تساقطت عنه)
يامن تتعجل في الركوع والسجود
اطل
سجودك و ركوعك بقدر ماتستطيع
لتتساقط عنك الذنوب فلاتفوت هذاالاجر

----------


## طالب علم السنة

أما موضوع لعن الملائكة لمن يتكلم أثناء الآذان فلا أعلم فيه شيء ، ولعل باقي إخواننا أن يتفضلوا بالإفادة .

والحديث المذكور بعده :
 رأى ابن عمر فتى قد أطال الصلاة وأطنب، فقال: أيكم يعرف هذا؟ فقال رجل: أنا أعرفه، فقال: أما إني لو عرفته لأمرته بكثرة الركوع والسجود، فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «إن العبد إذا قام إلي الصلاة أتي بذنوبه كلها فوضعت على (رأسه أو) عاتقيه، فكلما ركع أو سجد تساقطت عنه »
أخرجه محمد بن نصر فى تعظيم قدر الصلاة (1/317 ، رقم 294) ، والطحاوي في شرح المعاني (1/477 ، رقم 2732) ، وابن حبان (5/26 ، رقم 1734) ، والطبرانى فى الشاميين (3/155 ،رقم 1981) ، والبيهقى في الكبرى (3/16 ، رقم 4697) ، وفي الشعب (4/504 ، رقم 2877) ، والبغوي في شرح السنة (3/149 ، رقم 656) ، وابن عساكر (19/253) ، والمقدسي في المختارة (13/152) .
من طريق معاوية بن صالح، عن العلاء بن الحارث، عن زيد بن أرطاة، عن جبير بن نفير، أن عبد الله بن عمر رأى فتى به .
وتصحف صحابي الحديث عند ابن حبان إلى ابن عمرو .

2- وأخرجه محمد بن نصر فى تعظيم قدر الصلاة (1/316 ، رقم 293) ، والطبرانى فى الشاميين (1/279 ، رقم 486) ، وأبو نعيم فى الحلية (6/99) .
من طريق عيسى بن يونس، ثنا ثور بن يزيد، عن أبي المنيب الجرشي، قال: رأى ابن عمر فتى به .
والحديث صحيح إن شاء الله .

----------


## بو نايف

حديث : ( عندما ينطق بالأذان فلا تحركو ألسنتكم إلا بالدعاء لأن من يتحدث لحظة الأذان فإن الملائكة تلعنه حتى ينتهي المؤذن ) .


هذا حديث كذب ولا أصل له في كتب السنة .




سئل العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله هل يجوز الكلام أثناء الأذان، أو بعد الأذان؟
فقال : نعم، يجوز الكلام في الأذان، وبعد الأذان لا بأس، لكن السنة الإنصات للمؤذن وإجابته، وإذا تكلم مع ذلك لحاجة من الحاجات، فلا حرج في ذلك، يجيب المؤذن وإذا رد السلام، أو شمت عاطس، أو طلب حاجة فلا حرج في ذلك. جزاكم الله خيراً .




وقال العلامة الالباني رحمه الله في تمام المنة  ( ص٣٣٩- ٣٤٠ ) :
ثم قوله: "فعن ثعلبة بن أبي مالك قال: كانوا يتحدثون يوم الجمعة وعمر جالس على المنبر فإذا سكت المؤذن قام عمر فلم يتكلم أحد ... رواه الشافعي في مسنده".


قلت ( الالباني ) : وهو في "الأم" 1 / 175: وحدثني ابن أبي فديك عن ابن أبي ذئب عن ابن شهاب قال: حدثني ثعلبة به وزاد في أوله:
"أن قعود الإمام يقطع السبحة وأن كلامه يقطع الكلام".
وأخرجه مالك في "الموطأ" 1 / 126 ومن طريقه الشافعي عن ابن شهاب به نحوه إلا أنه جعل الزيادة في آخره من كلام الزهري وهو أصح لأن مالكا أوثق من ابن أبي فديك واسمه محمد بن إسماعيل بن مسلم بن أبي فديك. وقال النووي في "المجموع" 4 / 220:
"وحديث ثعلبة صحيح رواه الشافعي في "الأم" بإسنادين صحيحين"!
كذا قال وهو يعني طريق ابن أبي فديك ومالك عن ابن شهاب وهذا
اصطلاح خاص بالنووي انتقده عليه العسقلاني وغيره لما فيه من الإيهام لمن لا معرفة له أن له طريقا أخرى عند الشافعي عن ثعلبة وهو خلاف الواقع فإنه عن ابن شهاب وحده.
نعم قد وجدت له متابعا قويا أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف" 2 / 124 من طريق يزيد بن عبد الله عن ثعلبة بن [أبي] مالك القرظي قال:
"أدركت عمر وعثمان فكان الإمام إذا خرج يوم الجمعة تركنا الصلاة فإذا تكلم تركنا الكلام".
وهذا إسناد صحيح ويزيد هذا هو ابن الهاد الليثي المدني.
فائدة: في هذا الأثر دليل على عدم وجوب إجابة المؤذن لجريان العمل في عهد عمر على التحدث في أثناء الأذان وسكوت عمر عليه وكثيرا ما سئلت عن الدليل الصارف للأمر بإجابة المؤذن عن الوجوب؟ فأجبت بهذا. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبا سالم

> عندما ينطق بالأذاااااان فلاااا تحركو ألسنتكم إلا  بالدعااااااء لأن من يتحدث لحظة الأذان فإن الملاااااائكة تلعنه حتى ينتهي المؤذن...انشر فغيرك لا يعلم،،،،اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فأشهد


لا بد من التثبت قبل البث يا أهل الخير فكم مريدا للخير لم يصبه..عافانا الله وإياكم.....

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال : أريد معرفة صحة الحديث عندما ينطق الأذان فلا تحركوا ألسنتكم إلا بالدعاء لأن من يتحدث لحظة الأذان فإن الملائكة تلعنه حتى ينتهي المؤذن ، انشر فغيرك لا يعلم ، اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد** ؟*

*رقم الفتوى : 2016*


جواب السؤال

*الجواب : هذا باطل ولا أصل له ، والدعاء المشروع بعد الأذان معروف . والكلام المذكور تبدو عليه علامات الوضع ، ومن علامات الوضع أن يرتب على الفعل الصغير عقوبة كبيرة أو يكون مخالفا لحديث أو اثر ثابت .*
*والكلام أثناء الأذان جائز مع الكراهة لمخالفته للسنة ، حيث أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإنصات للمؤذن وترديد الأذان خلفه ، والأصل فيه ما روى أبو سعيد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏ :‏ ‏(‏فإذا* *سمعتم النداء فقولوا مثل ما يقول المؤذن‏)‏ متفق عليه .*

** أقوال العلماء في الكلام أثناء الأذان :*
*جمهور العلماء على أن متابعة المؤذن مستحبة وغير واجبة . وهو قول المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة .*
*قال النووي رحمه الله في "المجموع" (3/127) :*
*" مذهبنا أن المتابعة سنة ليست بواجبة ، وبه قال جمهور العلماء ، وحكى الطحاوي خلافا لبعض السلف في إيجابها " ا.هـ.*
*وفي "المغني" (1/256) عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال : " وإن لم يقل كقوله فلا بأس " ا.هـ. بتصرف*
*ويدل على ذلك " قول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لمالك بن الحويرث ومن معه : ( إذا حضرت الصلاة فليؤذن لكم أحدكم ، وليؤمكم أكبركم ).*
*فهذا يدل على أن المتابعة لا تجب ، ووجه الدلالة : أن المقام مقام تعليم ، وتدعو الحاجة إلى بيان كل ما يحتاج إليه ، وهؤلاء وَفْدٌ قد لا يكون عندهم علم بما قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في متابعة الأذان ، فلما ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التنبيه على ذلك مع دعاء الحاجة إليه ، وكون هؤلاء وفدًا لبثوا عنده عشرين يوما ثم غادروا - يدل على أن الإجابة ليست بواجبة ، وهذا هو الأقرب والأرجح " انتهى من الشرح الممتع (2/75) .*
*وروى مالك في "الموطأ" (1/103) عن ابن شهاب عن ثعلبة بن أبي مالك القرظي أنه أخبره : ( أنهم كانوا في زمان عمر بن الخطاب يُصَلُّون يوم الجمعة حتى يخرج عمر ، فإذا خرج عمر وجلس على المنبر وأذن المؤذنون قال ثعلبة : جلسنا نتحدث . فإذا سكت المؤذنون وقام عمر يخطب أنصتنا فلم يتكلم منا أحد . قال ابن شهاب : " فخروج الإمام يقطع الصلاة وكلامه يقطع الكلام " .*
*قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في "تمام المنة" (340) :*
*" في هذا الأثر دليل على عدم وجوب إجابة المؤذن ، لجريان العمل في عهد عمر على التحدث في أثناء الأذان ، وسكوت عمر عليه ، وكثيرا ما سئلت عن الدليل الصارف للأمر بإجابة المؤذن عن الوجوب ؟ فأجبت بهذا " ا.هـ.*

** الدعاء المشروع بعد الأذان :*
*روى روى سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏من قال حين يسمع النداء‏:‏ وأنا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك* *له‏,‏ وأن محمدا رسول الله رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى الله عليه* *وسلم رسولا غفر له ذنبه‏)‏ رواه مسلم . وعن جابر قال ‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله* *عليه وسلم‏ :‏ ‏(‏من قال حين يسمع النداء‏:‏ اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة* *القائمة‏,‏ آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته حلت له* *شفاعتى يوم القيامة‏)‏ رواه البخاري .*

*والله تعالى أعلم*


http://www.khaledabdelalim.com/home/play-3470.html

----------

